# Word of the Day - Mitigate



## Jace (Feb 28, 2022)

Word of the Day - Mitigate...tr. & intro.v...-gated  -gating -gates 

Def.: To make or become less severe or intense 

Let us hope, that each day your problems become mitigated.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2022)

When a person is obviously having a miserable day, it is sometimes possible to do or say something, that is _positive_ in some way, 
and which might help to *mitigate* their feelings regarding their situation.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2022)

Participating in this forum, has _mitigated_ feelings of loneliness, that many new members mention having.


----------



## ohioboy (Feb 28, 2022)

A Plaintiff in a Civil action has a duty to Mitigate their damages.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 28, 2022)

Lawyers have become very adept at bringing in mitigating circumstances to lessen the impact of a crime.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2022)

Landscapers said buffers would be built to mitigate the noise from the nearby railway line...


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 1, 2022)

Sometimes we all need to mitigate our crankiness with a nice walk around the corner and then a good, warm meal.


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 1, 2022)

Having a rich benefactor helped mitigate the financial status of the company.


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 1, 2022)

Her smile did little to mitigate the pain caused by her thoughtless remark.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2022)

I like all of these posts! 
They demonstrate the broad range of uses, for one single word, in this case, the word *mitigate. *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2022)

It might _mitigate _a child's sadness or stress, a little bit,
to give them a stuffed animal of their favorite animal.

(I know that patting my cat, mitigates mine.)


----------

